# Cooking sausages slower on the BBQ



## sausagefans.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Aside from sticking the bangers around the edge is there anything else one can do to get sausages to cook more slowly on the BBQ?  I prefer mine cooked under the grill but the wife said we should have some at our first BBQ of the year, but I found them a little blackened despite my best efforts...

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Raine (Apr 4, 2005)

What kind of grill are you using?


----------



## sausagefans.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Well on Saturday we were using a disposable BBQ we found when clearing out the shed.  By grill I'm not sure what you mean?  

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Raine (Apr 4, 2005)

A grill is what you cook outside on..charcoal or gas?


BBQ is a cooking method, not what you cook on.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh right, sorry!  In the UK we call them gas or charcoal BBQs!

Charcoal!

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Raine (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe try cooking indirect, or reduce the fire/heat with direct.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 4, 2005)

I assume by "bangers" you mean what we typically call a "bratwurst".. aka the sausage thing.

BTW.. for most of use in the US, to BBQ means long/slow indirect heat (with charcoal and/or wood) typically producing some smoke, where as to "grill" means direct heat (charcoal or gas).

As others have mentioned, the key is to use indirect heat, that is to say, push your charcoal either all to one side OR... split your coals in two, pushing them to each side and cook your "bangers" in the middle. 

Many "bbq aficionados" here will simmer our "bangers/brauts" in beer seasoned with onion, garlic, etc. first... then toss them on the indirect heat of a grill to crisp up. It should take you about 20-25 minutes to get a nice crisp coating to your bangers... turn them at least once during that time to get more even crisping..

More than you want to know about grilling and barbecue can be found here:

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/


----------



## sausagefans.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, thanks Lutzzz, I like the idea of simmering them in beer with onion and garlic etc first!  I'll give what you suggest a try next time.

Thank you very much.

S


----------

